# Assembler courser versetzen?



## simicoder (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in meinem eigenen Os in Real mode den courser versetzen kann und dass ich dann mit dem unten Genannten programm eien text an der position ausgeben kann.

MOV AH, 00h ;auf eingabe warten
INT 16h
MOV AH, 0Ah ;String ausgeben
MOV BH, 1 ;Bildschirmseite 1
MOV CX, 1 ;keine wiederholung
MOV BL, 15 ;Farbe 15: weiß
INT 10h

Und gibt diese Funktion text auch am courser aus?

schreiben:
lodsb
or al, al
jz short schreiben_d
mov ah, 0x0E
mov bx, 0x0007
int 0x10
jmp schreiben
schreiben_d:
retn

Danke im voraus
Gruß Simicoder


----------

